
Swisscom Hits 1GBps Mobile Data Transfer in European First - Osiris30
http://www.mobileeurope.co.uk/press-wire/swisscom-hits-1gbps-in-european-first
======
rbx
So GBps or Gbps? article mentions both. Don't think first one is even a
thing...

